# Frontier Medical College Question



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay so is there anyone on the forum that goes to frontier and could tell me the validity of these claims? My friend heard this from someone else about frontier. 

"omggg k so my cousin came over from fort mac and i told her how u got in and she said its all fraud!! they gave u room in the school but did they guarantee a seat in the final exams (the PLAT or sumthing) ????? my cousin's cousin and his 4 friends had troubles with that. she told me that theres no way into frontier with money. its only a seat given to u. u pay 5 yrs then they say they dont have a seat for u in the final exam that u need for ur offical doctor degree!!!!! it happend to her cousin's 4 friends. they paid a guy to get them in then they paid and studied for 5 yrs then nothing...they didnt get seats in the final!!!! im sorry to scare u but i think u reli need to confirm this!!"


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

aneerules said:


> Okay so is there anyone on the forum that goes to frontier and could tell me the validity of these claims? My friend heard this from someone else about frontier.
> 
> "omggg k so my cousin came over from fort mac and i told her how u got in and she said its all fraud!! they gave u room in the school but did they guarantee a seat in the final exams (the PLAT or sumthing) ????? my cousin's cousin and his 4 friends had troubles with that. she told me that theres no way into frontier with money. its only a seat given to u. u pay 5 yrs then they say they dont have a seat for u in the final exam that u need for ur offical doctor degree!!!!! it happend to her cousin's 4 friends. they paid a guy to get them in then they paid and studied for 5 yrs then nothing...they didnt get seats in the final!!!! im sorry to scare u but i think u reli need to confirm this!!"


The board of governor include chief of naval staff Noman Bashir very credible man he looks upon the college affairs so I doubt such thing happened.I live in Abbottabad and know many doctors working in FMC and they say it has not happened if such thing happen to student he has right to sue Frontier Med College.I think your friend is mixing Abbottabad international med college with frontier med college because in aimc such things happens and in latest exams only ten students passed in final year.


----------



## imranfaridi (Oct 26, 2010)

what are the dues for open merit this year?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

imranfaridi said:


> what are the dues for open merit this year?


about 7 lac at time of admission for regular and 8 lac for border.(just approximation i forgot actual value)


----------



## aneerules (Jan 31, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> The board of governor include chief of naval staff Noman Bashir very credible man he looks upon the college affairs so I doubt such thing happened.I live in Abbottabad and know many doctors working in FMC and they say it has not happened if such thing happen to student he has right to sue Frontier Med College.I think your friend is mixing Abbottabad international med college with frontier med college because in aimc such things happens and in latest exams only ten students passed in final year.


Thank you so much ! Yeah I didn't think it was true.. not a very reliable source.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Read our forum rules.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

aneerules said:


> Thank you so much ! Yeah I didn't think it was true.. not a very reliable source.


The source may not be reliable, but you should first come see the college for yourself and if you like it then go ahead and register yourself. One of the dearest friends is working at Ayub Teaching Hospital, Abbottabad (which is part of Ayub Medical College) and not far from Frontier.

FMC is not a fraud but I have serious issues with it's "hospital" if you want to call it that. It's barely functioning as in it's not large enough nor it it busy enough to teach medical students IMO. Since most patients (if not all) are referred to DHQ Hospital Abbottabad or Ayub Teaching Hospital.

Second, the fees are ridiculously high for a college which barely has a hospital let alone hostels to house students (I think only 1st year students get rooms) after that you must find your own accomadations. Third, the student culture is somewhat dull to downright desperate in some cases however you'll find that in most if not all medical colleges in NWFP (now Khyber Pakthunkhwa).

I don't want to burst your bubble or worry you, but you should be given the heads up in what you are getting into. And lets not get started the vast number of foreign students studying at this college, I always find that amusing. 

If you're coming to Pakistan soon, what I suggest is you go see a Government medical college first and then compare it to FMC. If you still like what you see then by all means nobody is stoping you but I wouldn't go into this blindly.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

TheDoc said:


> The source may not be reliable, but you should first come see the college for yourself and if you like it then go ahead and register yourself. One of the dearest friends is working at Ayub Teaching Hospital, Abbottabad (which is part of Ayub Medical College) and not far from Frontier.
> 
> FMC is not a fraud but I have serious issues with it's "hospital" if you want to call it that. It's barely functioning as in it's not large enough nor it it busy enough to teach medical students IMO. Since most patients (if not all) are referred to DHQ Hospital Abbottabad or Ayub Teaching Hospital.
> 
> ...


dhq hospital manshera is busiest in all province and is utilized for teaching medical students.Fees of all private medical colleges are high even like aimc which has least facility.there is no reason to compare private and government medical colleges because with few exceptions government colleges are far better than private medical college.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

i agree with doc please don't waste your money one of friend stopped me to going there


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Read the forum rules. Thanks.


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

the hostel part isn't true and the fee this year for locals day-scholars was 6lac something while for boarders,it was exact 7lac 48,000 and i dont think that many foreigners study there,i mean it has reserved 80 seats for open-merit and i got in and know other people too,i am not 100% sure because they dont declare their merit list on net but people who are saying this,are they sure and what is their source real like authentic source??!I think compared to other colleges,its over-sea student fee isnt that high(just talking about over-sea seats...its in dollars you should check it on their website but it is a lac something higher then open-merit seats while other colleges charge upto 12000dollars for over-sea seat..foundation does) and many foreigners apply on this seat and get in.
Dont know about the hospital,really hope it wouldnt be that bad.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

Blue_sofa said:


> the hostel part isn't true and the fee this year for locals day-scholars was 6lac something while for boarders,it was exact 7lac 48,000 and i dont think that many foreigners study there,i mean it has reserved 80 seats for open-merit and i got in and know other people too,i am not 100% sure because they dont declare their merit list on net but people who are saying this,are they sure and what is their source real like authentic source??!I think compared to other colleges,its over-sea student fee isnt that high(just talking about over-sea seats...its in dollars you should check it on their website but it is a lac something higher then open-merit seats while other colleges charge upto 12000dollars for over-sea seat..foundation does) and many foreigners apply on this seat and get in.
> Dont know about the hospital,really hope it wouldnt be that bad.


our source is the student of frontier medical college and if you want to go there its ok we do not want to stop you cause its your money and your time and your choice...
if you want to study in abbotabad then go to nims.


----------

